# progynova side effects



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm on day 6 of my FET and today have upped from 3 to 4 Progynova per day. I felet really sick all day and have been needing to pee (sorry tmi) non stop.  I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this and what your thoughts were on splitting the dose so that I take 2 tablets twice a day instead of all 4 in one go to ease the effects?
Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Helen

Were you advised to take them all in one go?  I was on 3 a day following ICSI but was told to spread them out - morning, lunch and bed - seemed to work for me and had no side effects.

Good luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Dory. I was just told to take 4 and stupidly didn't ask questions. I'm going to space them out tomorrow as I still feel really rough tonight and certainly don't want a repeat of it tomorrow.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Helen i was also on 3 a day and used to spread them out and had no side effects whatsoever. Try spreading them out and see if that helps. And remember also to drink a lot of water. I was told to drink 2 litres of water a day.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

For my cycle I was advised to split them as known to make you feel sick otherwise. Also advised to take with a meal.
On 2 a day -breakfast & dinner
3 a day - breakfast, lunch, dinner
4 a day - 2 at breakfast, 2 at dinner

Hope you get on top of those side effects soon


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I hated these things and felt so ill.  When I went to 4 a day I was in bed for two days.  I felt so dizzy and when I walked I would just be sick.  Thankfully it did settle down.

I hope you feel better soon.
X


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you so much for your replies. I do feel better today apart from my bones and joints are aching. I am splitting the dose up today to see if it helps.
Evan 80 thanks for the water advice. I am guilty of not drinking enough water so will definitely up my intake from today.


----------

